# Bella Hadid -- walking the runway for Alexandre Vauthier Fashion Show during Paris Fashion Week 21.01.2020 x12



## brian69 (22 Jan. 2020)

​


----------



## Voyeurfriend (23 Jan. 2020)

Bella ist super!


----------



## frank63 (23 Jan. 2020)

Danke..danke..danke..


----------



## king2805 (23 Jan. 2020)

danke für bella


----------



## tuncberk77 (13 Aug. 2021)

Awesome Bella


----------

